# Vauxhall Treatment Plant Drain Ellesmere Port April-11



## kevsy21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive been meaning to post this for a while,anyway,here goes.
The Vauxhall Effluent Trade Treatment Plant is situated behind the Vauxhall plant in Ellesmere Port it treats the liquid waste from the car plant before discharging the treated water in to the Manchester Ship Canal.
Visited with Georgie.





It leaves the treatment plant at this point.




It passes through this gated area into the Drain.



















It leads to a large pit which then splits into 2 outlets
























Eventually exiting here next to the ship canal.




On the edge of the canal there are loads of stepping stones under the surface so we decided to see how far out we could get without falling in.









Georgie


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 18, 2011)

We seem to be popular with the local paper.

http://www.ellesmereportpioneer.co....heir-lives-at-risk-say-police-55940-29246248/


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2011)

ZOMG, you could have died!!!111!!1111


----------



## King Al (Aug 18, 2011)

Ha! I like the line *"committing civil trespass, or worse, burglary!"* Burglary!! of what? water? cobwebs? I dont think you'll get many RCP sections in your back pack! 

Nice one kevsy


----------



## audi-adam (Aug 18, 2011)

i love how the media seem to blow everything out of proportion, nice splore fella


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys,its typical journalism blowing things out of proportion.
We will have to revisit the area and give her more articles to put in the paper.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 20, 2011)

Great report and brill pics nice one


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Again in the paper
http://www.ellesmereportpioneer.co....uxhall-site-in-ellesmere-port-55940-29372922/


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 8, 2011)

interesting stuff mate


----------

